# How to Eradicate Lots of BBA Quickly



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

During Brian Revenaugh's talk about planted tanks at the ACA convention last week, he shared a method for combating BBA that I had never heard of before, so I just wanted to help spread it even further.

He took his plants out of the tank and sprayed them down using a spray bottle filled with Excel. He eradicated a huge amount of BBA with 1 quick treatment in only a week! Just take them out, spray them down, and put them back in! A quick dip would also be equally effective, but maybe not as practical for all situations.

In his experience, this method completely cleaned a huge Java Fern on driftwood with 1 shot in just about a week!


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

spot dosing with a syringe also works well as I have done this, followed by continually overdosing the excel.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

bdement said:


> He took his plants out of the tank and sprayed them down using a spray bottle filled with Excel. He eradicated a huge amount of BBA with 1 quick treatment in only a week! Just take them out, spray them down, and put them back in! A quick dip would also be equally effective, but maybe not as practical for all situations.
> 
> In his experience, this method completely cleaned a huge Java Fern on driftwood with 1 shot in just about a week!


I have used the same method in the past but instead of removing the plants, I sprayed them during a water change when they were out of the water. It is much easier to do it during a water change than it is to uproot and replant. Works equally well for BBA on hardscape, equipment, or the tank glass as long as it is out of the water during the water change


----------



## derringer (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea to remove the algae from the plant leaves etc, but unless you find out why and treat the underlying reason that you had the algae in the first place the plants will most likely show signs of BBA again ...

Any site have detailed information on why certan types of algae develop?


----------



## bacod253 (Feb 1, 2008)

We have our own Algaefinder found a few spots right of the Plantfinder or at http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php


----------

